# Finding Suppliers



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jun 28, 2014)

I've recently been trying to find suppliers overseas to start importing burls (not necessarily to resell, but mainly to get a nice personal stash of immense proportions, and the ability to possibly sell some when it's needed.) I've been finding it quite difficult to locate any sources through google.

Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## Sprung (Jun 28, 2014)

Maybe Marcus - @mja979 - might be able to provide some insight on the topic? I know importing burls was something he posted earlier this year about looking into. There might be others here with first hand knowledge too - not sure about that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Jun 28, 2014)

mja979 said:


> It has been a headache. I have heard Australian burls are in good supply, but I haven't been able to see much demand for mazes made from them.



That's a shame... There are some amazing and beautiful burls to be found in Australia.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jun 29, 2014)

I've asked around to some people I see posting that they have connections with a particular wood, but none have been willing to share the information.

That's why I ultimately trying to figure out how to find some on my own. Any tips are appreciated!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2014)

I know @Spa City Woodworks deals with aussie burls. Maybe he could offer some info, or you could get some from him...

http://woodbarter.com/threads/aussie-burls.2258/

http://www.spacitywoodworks.com/

He hasn't been around here since the beginning of the year, so maybe send him a pm/conversation about it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jules (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello michael, I live in St. Pete, small world. If you want exotic lumber locally, there is a group that saves trees. Go over on facebook and find the name "viable lumber". You also might trying to join a local wood worker's group, who may lead you to local exotic wood.
Also, you know the guy in St. Pete, who moved his shop to Gulfport, think it is called funkinhouse.


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 25, 2014)

jules said:


> Hello michael, I live in St. Pete, small world. If you want exotic lumber locally, there is a group that saves trees. Go over on facebook and find the name "viable lumber". You also might trying to join a local wood worker's group, who may lead you to local exotic wood.
> Also, you know the guy in St. Pete, who moved his shop to Gulfport, think it is called funkinhouse.



hey my dad is there right now!!! he is out with coast guard buddy's


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 25, 2014)

oh and i have a cocobolo supplier and guayacan in south america he is searching for burls for me now i would absolutely love to get a guayacan burl


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 28, 2014)

Wish i had the time, money, and knowledge of importing burls, that would be pretty awesome.


----------



## ssgmeader (Nov 18, 2014)

Here you go. Obviously you'll need to do research on each company and I'm sure they'll have minimum purchase points, but this is a good place to at least see what companies deal with exportation of certain woods out of certain regions.

http://www.alibaba.com/corporations/exotic_wood.html

Checking Australian exporters . net may also yield some from down under. That link is a Camphor/ Sandalwood supplier. 

http://www.australianexporters.net/companyID1346.htm#contactdetails


----------

